# Offizieller Besserwissertread



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

*Offizieller Besserwisserthread*



> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Brot mit der Butterseite nach unten landet, ist geradeproportional zum Preis des Teppichbodens.


 
Was Vladi da in seiner Signatur behauptet ist falsch.
Das hängt einzig und alleine von der Fallhöhe ab, und die Höhe eines üblichen Tisches reicht für eine ganze Drehung des Brots nicht aus.

Es ist auch besser das Brot auf dem Tisch aufzubewahren anstatt auf dem Tepichboden weil es dort aufgrund Einsteins allgemeiner Relativitätstheorie langsamer altert...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2007)

Markus .....  hast du Langeweile ? Geht es deinem Geschäft so schlecht ? Muss ich Dir ein paar Aufträge zuschustern ???

:s18: 

Bei deinem Kugelschreiberproblem machte ich mir ja schon Sorgen aber jetzt bin ich mir sicher.

Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst sag Bescheid.........


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2007)

*Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*

Wer hatte bemerkt, das hier Kommas fehlen? Wer war das nur?
Oder hieß das Kommatas?
:sw7::sw7::sw7:


----------



## Kai (12 Juli 2007)

Das heisst THREAD und nicht TREAT. :idea: :idea: :idea: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Rallinsky schrieb:
			
		

> *Zum Fortfahren geben sie bitte eine beliebige 11-stellige Primzahl ein.*



Es gibt gar keine 11-Stellige Primzahl ;o)


----------



## Kai (12 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> *Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*


 
Wieso wurde das eigentlich immer noch nicht in der Überschrift geändert? :twisted: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine 11-Stellige Primzahl ;o)


 

kannst du das beweisen?
vieleicht wurde sie ja nur übersehen... :sb9:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Wieso wurde das eigentlich immer noch nicht in der Überschrift geändert? :twisted:
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
gab es da nicht mal ne Forumsabstimmung drüber???????


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Was gibt es denn heute im maxiMenu?


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kannst du das beweisen?
> vieleicht wurde sie ja nur übersehen... :sb9:



Ich bin der Fönig wenn ich ein Gesetz erlasse das es keine 11-Stelligen Primzahlen geben darf ist das in dem bescheidenen kleine Fönigreich gültig.


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine 11-Stellige Primzahl ;o)



Wenn du den Satz vorher genau liest, kommst sogar du auf die Lösung  zotos!


----------



## Kai (12 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> gab es da nicht mal ne Forumsabstimmung drüber???????


 
Nein, bei einer Abstimmung wäre aber eine überwältigende Mehrheit für eine Änderung, das weiß ich genau. :s12: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Nein, bei einer Abstimmung wäre aber eine überwältigende Mehrheit für eine Änderung, das weiß ich genau. :s12:
> 
> Gruß Kai



Und wenn einer aller besser weiß dann Du ;o)


----------



## Kai (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Und wenn einer aller besser weiß dann Du ;o)


 
Genau.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juli 2007)

> Zitat von *zotos*
> 
> 
> _Es gibt gar keine 11-Stellige Primzahl ;o)_


 
und was ist mit 42652618343?


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und was ist mit 42652618343?



Stimmt!
Jetzt weist Du alles besser ;o)


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2007)

*Wo hatt Du denn den Duden da ???*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hieß das Kommatas?



[KlugscheissModus] Nein, nur ganz einfach Kommata im Plural [/KlugscheisModus]       

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2007)

*Hauptsache 42*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit 42652618343?



Schon mal gut, dass die Zahl mit "42" anfängt, das muss dann die richtige Lösung sein  

Gruß

Quetion_mark


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juli 2007)

> Schon mal gut, dass die Zahl mit "42" anfängt, das muss dann die richtige Lösung sein


 
die heutige Jugend kann einfach nicht mehr Kopfrechnen


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2007)

*Nee, die Jugend, keine Ahnung ...*

Hallo,



			
				Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst THREAD und nicht TREAT.



Und in meiner Nomenklatur eben "Fred", hat mir mein Altenpfleger jedenfalls so beigebracht, und der muss es ja wissen...  
Aber ich werde mich vorsorglich noch mal bei dem jungen Mädel am Empfang bei mir im Seniorenstift erkundigen, also bei der mit den dicken T...üten...
Die ist ganz gut drauf beim Erklären der neuen Jugendsprache, nur das neue Wort "BlowJob" hat nicht so richtig geklappt, warum ist die nur so rot geworden ??? Ich glaube, die kann nicht wirklich französisch, oder war das doch amerikanisch ?? Hat glaube ich doch was mit einem amerikanischen Präsidenten zu tun, vielleicht kennt die sich doch nicht so gut in der Politik aus, eben die Jugend. Muss doch mal die Schwester Oberin fragen, die scheint doch irgendwie kompetenter zu sein als das junge Gemüse...
Jetzt aber Schluß, muss jetzt ganz schnell zum Tanztee, die Witwe vom zuständigen Bezirksschornsteinfegermeister ist recht vermögend und hat einen ganz tollen Wagen, ich glaube das ist ein Sportwagen. Der hat nur zwei Räder und einen Lenker, schade nur., dass man dahinter her laufen muss. Aber ein ganz toller Einkaufskorb vor dem Lenker, alle Achtung ...
Und die hat mir erzählt, was die AOK dafür bezahlt hat, meine Fresse ...
Und noch nicht mal ein Tam-Tam One XL ist serienmässig eingebaut. Naja, was solls, die hat sowieso -10 Dioptrien und die Batterien vom Hörgerät laufen aus. Und bei "TMC" denkt die an Tanztee mit Carlos, dem Spanier mit Salatöl auf dem Kappes.  
Ich ziehe dann mal meine Kapitänsjacke mit den drei goldenen Streifen an und werde der reizenden Dame anbieten, dieses Edelteil zu tunen. Also zum Beispiel Weisswandreifen, wie bei meinem Opel Rekord von 1958. Hoffentlich vergisst mein Zivi nicht, weisse Farbe aus dem Baumarkt mitzubringen, sonst versaut der mir die ganze Nummer, die doofe Nuss die     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (13 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



42 Spuckt auch mein Rechner als Lösung raus. Ob das Stimmt? Der Rechner ist nun ja auch schon ein paar Milliarden Jahre alt und den habe ich bei "Magrathea" gekauft ich muss bei der doofen Hotline mich immer 10tausend Jahre lang zu dem Herrn "Slartibartfaß" durch fragen nur der kennt die Kiste wirklich gut. Vielleicht hat die Kiste auch mal wieder einen Virus. Es sind zur Zeit recht viele Dienste von Dienstleitern wie Telefondesinfizier drauf. Ich muss wohl mal wieder der Virenscanner "Arche B" auf neue los schicken...

So ich mach mir jetzt erst mal einen "Pangalaktischer Donnergurgler" und lass mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## vladi (16 Juli 2007)

*Aber Haaalooo!*



Markus schrieb:


> Was Vladi da in seiner Signatur behauptet ist falsch.
> Das hängt einzig und alleine von der Fallhöhe ab, und die Höhe eines üblichen Tisches reicht für eine ganze Drehung des Brots nicht aus.
> 
> Es ist auch besser das Brot auf dem Tisch aufzubewahren anstatt auf dem Tepichboden weil es dort aufgrund Einsteins allgemeiner Relativitätstheorie langsamer altert...


 
*Quckst du hier(Quelle wikipedia.org, Murphys_Gesetz):*

"Allgemeine Gesetzmäßigkeiten
Sie beruhen auf folgenden, tagtäglich zu beobachtenden Erfahrungen:

Wenn etwas schiefgehen kann, dann geht es schief (Hauptregel).
Wenn etwas auf verschiedene Arten schiefgehen kann, dann geht es immer auf die Art schief, die am meisten Schaden anrichtet.
Hat man alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, auf die etwas schiefgehen kann, eröffnet sich sofort eine neue Möglichkeit.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis eintritt, ist umgekehrt proportional zu seiner Erwünschtheit.
Früher oder später wird die schlimmstmögliche Verkettung von Umständen eintreten.
*Beispiele *

Einige Beispiele, um das Gesetz besser zu verdeutlichen, wären:

Wenn man auf ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel wartet, kommt das Transportmittel der Gegenrichtung immer zuerst.

Wenn man etwas Bestimmtes vergessen hat, braucht man es genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem man es merkt.

Etwas geht gerade dann nicht, wenn man es dringend braucht (bzw. gerade vor anderen Leuten vorführen möchte).

Wenn ein Gerät ausfällt und man im Handbuch unter "häufige Fehler/mögliche Störungen" nachschaut, dann werden dort zwar viele Fehlerursachen genannt, aber nicht die gerade aufgetretene Ursache.

Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit eines Bauteils ist umgekehrt proportional zu dessen Erreichbarkeit im Gerät, dessen Kosten und dessen Verfügbarkeit.

Man hat genau dann wenig Geld dabei, wenn man etwas sieht, was man schon lange haben will.

Wenn man im Stau die Spur wechselt, weil die andere Schlange schneller vorankommt, stockt diese anschließend und die ursprüngliche fährt schneller.

Wartet man auf jemanden und denkt, er komme nicht mehr, so wird dieser genau dann kommen, wenn man ihm entgegenläuft.

Wenn man die Wahl zwischen zwei gleich langen Warteschlangen hat, nimmt man immer die, an der man zum Schluss länger steht.

Der Rauch eines Lagerfeuers zieht immer dahin, wo man sitzt.

Beim Fußball fällt immer dann ein Tor, wenn man sich gerade ein Bier holt.

Das Werkzeug, welches man gerade benötigt, liegt in der Werkzeugkiste ganz unten.

Fährt man auf dem Weg zu einem Termin sehr knapp - aber noch im möglichen Zeitrahmen - los, dann verlängert garantiert noch ein Traktor, eine neue Baustelle oder erhöhter Verkehr die Fahrzeit, so dass man letztlich zu spät ankommt.

Wenn deine Mutter jemanden sucht, der den Müll rausbringt, wählt sie mit Sicherheit dich und nicht deine Schwester. Umgekehrt löst die entsprechende Aufforderung zwangsläufig ein "Immer ich" beim Kind aus, egal wie gerecht das Auswahlverfahren ist.

Herunterfallende Gegenstände fallen generell so, dass sie den größtmöglichen Schaden anrichten.

Wenn Software einen Fehler hat, tritt dieser zu dem Zeitpunkt ein, an dem er am meisten Schaden anrichtet
*Alltagsbeispiel: Fall des Butterbrots *

Nach einem der bekannteren Gesetze von Murphy fällt ein Butterbrot fast immer auf die Butterseite.
Der Grund dafür liegt in zwei sich ergänzenden Umständen begründet:

Wird ein Butterbrot fallengelassen, so fällt es nicht senkrecht, sondern kippt über den Daumen oder die Hand ab. Dabei wird es in eine Drehbewegung versetzt, die bei der üblichen Fallhöhe von einem Tisch zu einer Drehung zwischen 90° und 270° bis zum Auftreffen auf dem Boden führt. Das Butterbrot findet seine stabile Lage dann bei einer 180°-Drehung und liegt auf der Butterseite.
Sollte dies nicht sofort der Fall sein, wird das Butterbrot noch hüpfende Bewegungen machen. Je länger diese Bewegungen anhalten, bevor das Butterbrot liegen bleibt, desto größer ist die Gefahr, dass ein Teil der Butterseite des Butterbrotes den Boden berührt. Diese Seite haftet im Gegensatz zur Nichtbutterseite stark am Boden und bremst die Bewegung sofort abrupt ab, was ebenfalls zu dem Ergebnis führt, dass das Butterbrot auf der Butterseite liegen bleibt.
Nach dem „Gesetz der selektiven Schwerkraft“ steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Butterbrot auf die Butterseite fällt, mit dem Wert des Teppichs. Dies dürfte vor allem auf den Umstand zurückzuführen sein, dass bei wertvollen Bodenbelägen bevorzugt der Fall mit Landung auf der Butterseite dokumentiert wird.
Grundsätzlich sollte man noch erwähnen, dass Negatives länger im Gedächtnis gespeichert wird als Positives. Sollte also das Butterbrot auf die Seite ohne Butter auf Fliesen fallen, so wird man es schnell vergessen. Im Gegensatz dazu wird man sich merken, wenn es mit der Butterseite auf den Teppich fällt.
Es ist noch eine weitere Begründung vorhanden, weswegen das Butterbrot auf die Butterseite fällt. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Butterseite. Wenn man das Butterbrot halbieren und die Höhe zwischen Butteroberfläche und Brotunterseite in zwei gleich hohe Teile aufteilen würde, dann würde der Schwerpunkt zwischen Butterseite und Halbierungsgerade liegen, weil Butter die höhere spezifische Dichte besitzt. Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bei einem Flug auf die Butterseite zu fallen, weitaus höher, weil der Schwerpunkt des gesamten Brotes in diese Lage (Butter nach unten) drehen wird. Die Schwerkraft wirkt somit stärker auf die schwerere Seite. Hier handelt es sich also im Grunde nicht um ein Murphys Gesetz, sondern um ein physikalisches Gesetz.
Nebenbei: Mit etwas Übung kann man das Butterbrot fast immer auf die nicht mit Butter bestrichene Seite fallen lassen, indem man, sobald das Brot zu kippen beginnt, ihm mit einer kleinen Bewegung zu noch schnellerer Drehung verhilft, so dass es sich schlussendlich um 360° dreht. Eine Alternative ist, die Hand möglichst schnell wegzuziehen, so dass es überhaupt nicht erst in Drehung versetzt wird. In der Praxis würde diese Zeit aber möglicherweise auch genügen, das Brot noch aufzufangen ...
Die "Wissenschaftler" der US-Serie Mythbusters fanden heraus, dass beim Bestreichen eines Toastes durch den Druck eine Delle entsteht, die wie ein Fallschirm wirkt. Bei einem Massenversuch fielen so die Toasts von einem 5 stöckigen Haus in 60% der "Fälle" auf die Butterseite." 


*Wie man sieht, gelten die Gesetze ohne Beschränkung für SPS Programmierer bzw. Inbetriebnehmer. Auch für Markus  (Regel: je dringender man den Bausteinordenr braucht, desto grösser ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er einfach mal verschwindet! ).* 

Gruss noch: Vladi


----------



## argv_user (16 Juli 2007)

In der Praxis hat sich folgende Vorgehensweise bewährt:
Butterbrot noch auf dem Tisch halbieren und zusammenklappen.
Dann kann es ruhig runterfallen.


----------



## repök (16 Juli 2007)

*ich hätte was dazu..*

*Zitat von vladi:*
*Quckst du hier(Quelle wikipedia.org, Murphys_Gesetz):*

"Allgemeine Gesetzmäßigkeiten
Sie beruhen auf folgenden, tagtäglich zu beobachtenden Erfahrungen: 

Wenn etwas schiefgehen kann, dann geht es schief (Hauptregel).
Wenn etwas auf verschiedene Arten schiefgehen kann, dann geht es immer auf die Art schief, die am meisten Schaden anrichtet.
Hat man alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, auf die etwas schiefgehen kann, eröffnet sich sofort eine neue Möglichkeit.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis eintritt, ist umgekehrt proportional zu seiner Erwünschtheit.
Früher oder später wird die schlimmstmögliche Verkettung von Umständen eintreten.
zu 1. Wenn etwas schiefgeht, dann geht es mir schief.
zu 2. Wenn etwas auf verschiedene Arten schiefgehen kann, dann geht es mir auf verschiedene Arten schief, und zwar auf alle.
zu 3. Habe ich alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, auf die etwas schiefgehen kann, habe ich mit Sicherheit mindesten eine übersehen.
zu 4. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis mir passiert, ist genauso gross, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass morgen die Sonne aufgeht.
zu 5. Mir passiert immer die schlimmstmögliche Verkettung von Umständen.

Ist schon grausam, aber leider wahr oder : VKE ??? Essen? ..........:roll:


----------



## kiestumpe (17 Juli 2007)

*Alltagsbeispiel nächtliche Schnakenjagd*

(Beispiel für Murphy nach einer unruhigen Nacht)

1. Es exisitiert eine Menge von Schnaaken (Stechmücken).

2. Wenn Sie im Haus sind, dann garantiert im Schlafzimmer. 

3. Es ist stets mindestens ein Element davon im Schlafzimmer vorhanden.

4. Wenn du Element 1 fängst, so  ist die Mächtigkeit mindesten 2
5. wenn du 2 Elemente fängst, so ist die Mächtigkeit mindesten 3
...
6. Wenn du n fängst so gibt es n+1 Schnaaken in deinem Schlafzimmer
(Beweis durch vollständige Induktion...)  

7. Das Geräusch der Mistviecher wird um so wahrscheinlicher hörbar je dichter du (linksseitig) dem Eischlafpunkt dich näherst - oder andersherum, zu jedem Zeitpunkt < Einschlafpunkt existiert eine Schnakengeräusch, das zwischen Zeitpunkt und Éinschlafpunkt liegt.

8. Pünktlich eine halbe Stunde vor dem Aufstehen scheinen die Mistviecher zu verschwinden (um in der nächsten Nacht wieder aufzutauchen).
Dies gilt für jede beliebige Zeit, also unabhängig wann tatsächlich der Wecker klingelt.

9. Je dunkler der Raum, desto näher ist die Schnaake.

10. Je dunkler der Raum, desto lauter ist die Schnaake.

...


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2007)

*Murphy*

Hallo,



			
				kiestumpe schrieb:
			
		

> 9. Je dunkler der Raum, desto näher ist die Schnaake.
> 
> 10. Je dunkler der Raum, desto lauter ist die Schnaake.



Schon mal daran gedacht, das Licht anzumachen ???
Dann kannst Du auch besser mit dem 7,65-er auf die Biester zielen   
Über die Einschusskrater kannst Du ja hinterher ein Bild drüberhängen...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (18 Juli 2007)

*Wenn ein Butterbrot immer auf der Butterseite beim runterschmeißen landet und eine Katze immer auf den Füßen landet, was passiert dann, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf den Rücken schmiert?*


----------



## maxi (18 Juli 2007)

Ich habe nun ein Bild, wo klar wird das die hoch Philosophische Antwrt auf diese Frage klar mit Strömungslehre und Massendichte zu erklären ist 


Für alle die es noch nicht kannten. Das ist ein Butterbrot!


----------



## zotos (18 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Für alle die es noch nicht kannten. Das ist ein Butterbrot!



In Deiner Abwesenheit haben wir auch schon mal über Butterbrote diskutiert:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13589


----------

